# 1/12th on road ????



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

Getting back into on road and wanted to know what most people run. 13.5 0r 17.5? also whats a good starting point for tires? 

thanks
frank p.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'd start with a 17.5. Will make the the pace much more comfortable getting back into it. Stock is probably the most popular class, so 17.5 will most likely be available wherever you go to race. For tires, Jaco Prisms seem to be very popular. You'll have to ask your local racers what compounds are working at your track.

Welcome back.

Ben


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

thanks Ben


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Might be running 1/12th this winter too. Just need to work out how to run lipo in it


----------

